
Show HN: Curated collection of greatest explainers from all over the world - vasslobodian
http://explainers.world/
======
vasslobodian
Hey guys! Last September I decided to create a short explainer for one of my
e-commerce product. I did not have any experience neither concrete
understanding of how the video should look like - time, style, story. So I
went online googling for some inspiration but didn't find a source that would
really satisfy my needs. Guess what - I created one=). Right now, there're 130
videos on the website handpicked by me that you can filter through a bunch of
categories: explainers, crowdfunding, commercials, tutorials, educational,
customer testimonials and company testimonials. The last categories are not
really "explainers" type of video, but I thought it still would be valuable to
showcase them.

Check it out on [[http://explainers.world/](http://explainers.world/)]

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this!

P.S. You can also sign up for a curated newsletter with best product videos
delivered to your inbox every week. Look for a bottom bar on our website.

